# first try at a vintage look



## Reaper (Feb 10, 2009)

Original


----------



## dewp (Feb 11, 2009)

wow you changed the hue... amazing..

:/


----------



## Noitora (Feb 11, 2009)

What's so special about that edit? You really just changed the hue


----------



## War (Feb 12, 2009)

Either way it turned out looking great. :>


----------



## Reaper (Feb 13, 2009)

dewp said:
			
		

> wow you changed the hue... amazing..
> 
> :/
> 
> ...


Try changing the hue on a picture.. That's not how it works


----------



## science (Feb 13, 2009)

Yeah, wtf guys, this is more than a hue change. This is a hue change:






I think you did a great job, it really looks vintage


----------



## gov78 (Feb 13, 2009)

GJ dude and lol at all the people going "OMG U CHANGE HUE BIG DEAL!!111!!" seriously didnt your parents ever tell you if you cant say something positive dont say anything all


----------



## dewp (Feb 13, 2009)

Reaper said:
			
		

> dewp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



whatever you did, it wasn't much
it's hardly design, you just slightly edited a picture... :/


----------

